# Ich



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

I think my Molly has Ich. The temp. Is down to 68 deg. F
He has white spots and stays laying on his back at the bottom. *c/p*


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

If it looks like white grains of salt, you have ich - You can raise the temperature to 86F and add an airstone, even a little aquarium salt - or you can go the medication route at the LFS (and add an airstone too).
I had a case when I first got into the hobby and the meds worked wonders for me. I used Protozin. Don't delay, every moment counts which is why this disease is so bad for beginners.
Usually this is caused by a new addition to the tank or stressful conditions such as overcrowding that reduce the fish's immune response.
cb


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> If it looks like white grains of salt, you have ich - You can raise the temperature to 86F and add an airstone, even a little aquarium salt - or you can go the medication route at the LFS (and add an airstone too).
> I had a case when I first got into the hobby and the meds worked wonders for me. I used Protozin. Don't delay, every moment counts which is why this disease is so bad for beginners.
> Usually this is caused by a new addition to the tank or stressful conditions such as overcrowding that reduce the fish's immune response.
> cb


I agree... getting the temp raised and adding an airstone. Plus meds quick!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

You shouldn't combine raised temp, meds and salt - that would deplete too much oxygen. It's either - or.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I would go with meds - rid-ich is effective. And, the cause - temperature. I'll assume you have a standard pet store hybrid molly, and if so, it is not a fish for a 68f tank. You need 75 or so. The cold gives ich an advantage over a weakened fish.
However, if he is on his back, then your chances of saving him went west a while ago - unfortunately he is probably already a goner.


----------

